# Clearance behind urinals



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

Went to a conference last week, in a two year old community center. The men's room had a five foot by five foot alcove, with three urinals installed, one in the middle of each wall. Which made things uncomfortably tight when the breaks occurred and twenty coffee drinking guys tried to relieve themselves in a ten minute break. 

Came home and spent a day looking through the code: I can't find anywhere it gives a clearance behind urinals, except in ADA instances, which wouldn't apply because they have two ADA compliant commodes. Is there one and I missed it


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's addressed in the IPC if that's the code your under. IPC 2012 405.3.1


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

I always set my urinals flush to the wall, so there is not really any space behind them. This tends to keep the leaks to a minimum!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mccmech said:


> I always set my urinals flush to the wall, so there is not really any space behind them. This tends to keep the leaks to a minimum!


LOL..I think the OP was referencing when all urinals occupied too much ass rubbing going on from close quarters....


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

NSPC calls for 21" clearance behind a urinal. Which really isn't much. Lol.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL..I think the OP was referencing when all urinals occupied too much ass rubbing going on from close quarters....


I know. I'm just having a little fun, as we all typically stand in front of a urinal, a toilet, a judge, etc..


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

bdaltonph said:


> NSPC calls for 21" clearance behind a urinal. Which really isn't much. Lol.


Are you sure it says "behind" a urinal?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That's a real thick urinal gasket with some long bolts


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

mccmech said:


> Are you sure it says "behind" a urinal?


Well it doesn't actually say behind. It says 21" clearance.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mccmech said:


> I know. I'm just having a little fun, as we all typically stand in front of a urinal, a toilet, a judge, etc..


Hey, you dont want me sneaking around your house taking more pictures, do ya???:laughing: and then posting them here...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

bdaltonph said:


> mccmech said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure it says "behind" a urinal?
> ...


I think he was being facetious? You would need 14- stacked 2x6's for blocking!


----------

